# building guitars...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

is one of the most rewarding hobbies I do. I mean, I have a lot of hobbies - but I think building a guitar and then getting to play it whenever you want, is a very cool think I can't really put into words. I am not an artsy guy or trying to be all spiritual or anything... but I dont get the same vibe when I play one of my PRS,s or my Fender Tele, etc that I get when I play one of my own.

Man I have said it before, and I will say it again... if you are on the fence about trying a build - just go for it. WIth the books available today and the advice you can get online, its not impossible. 

AJC


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Agreed. I'm playing more now then ever and it's the bass " I " built. I have parts on order for my next and can see building again after that.:rockon2: :banana: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

As a builder I know what you mean. Have you seen that commercial about the guy makeing a guitar and then sitting back seeing his guitar being played on stage? That I can relate to big time.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

cougar2 said:


> As a builder I know what you mean. Have you seen that commercial about the guy makeing a guitar and then sitting back seeing his guitar being played on stage? That I can relate to big time.



Yeah, that budweiser commercial, right? I get it too - having built a guy who gigs a lot around here a guitar last summer, and having it become his main axe. But I am talking more about me playing my own gear.

I see so many guys who would like to try it that just are not sure where to start.... I always say buy a book or two (I actually go to the music section every time I am down at chapters in the city, and check out the guitar books.. there are a number of excellent build books out now) and try it. You have to start somewhere.

AJC


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago I was at a mountain biking friend's house in Hamilton. Neither of us knew that each other was into guitars until the subject somehow came up. He called me into an office and showed be two beauty guitars - a Strat and a Mustang. They were awesome but had no headstock name on then. It aroused my suspicions and I asked what the heck they were.

"I made 'em" was his answer. That, I say as an understatement, blew me away.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

AJ, a couple of questions for you.

In the pic of all your guitars, what's the hardware on the Tele on the left? - especially the bridge.

Dou you have an opinion on the Warmoth.com stuff to enable a fella to assemble his own customized guitar? I don't have a woodshop or the machinery so building one from scratch is out of the question.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> AJ, a couple of questions for you.
> 
> In the pic of all your guitars, what's the hardware on the Tele on the left? - especially the bridge.
> 
> Dou you have an opinion on the Warmoth.com stuff to enable a fella to assemble his own customized guitar? I don't have a woodshop or the machinery so building one from scratch is out of the question.



The leftmost Tele with the sunburst finish has two EMG 85's, a black chrome tele bridge I bought off Ebay (I think it was from GFS or guitarfettish, but it was near 3 years ago so I dont remember exactly). Grover mini tuners, tusq nut and a regular three way tele switch and single tone & volume.

As for Warmoth, I have never bought any parts but from everyone who I know has, they are top notch and although not cheap the guitars guys make form them are amazingly good.

AJC


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> The leftmost Tele with the sunburst finish has two EMG 85's, a black chrome tele bridge I bought off Ebay (I think it was from GFS or guitarfettish, but it was near 3 years ago so I dont remember exactly). Grover mini tuners, tusq nut and a regular three way tele switch and single tone & volume.
> As for Warmoth, I have never bought any parts but from everyone who I know has, they are top notch and although not cheap the guitars guys make form them are amazingly good.
> AJC


Thanks AJ. Do you build for others or just for yourself?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Thanks AJ. Do you build for others or just for yourself?



Mainly for me, I have sold a few and done three customs so far. 

I hate to see them go though!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> AJ, a couple of questions for you.
> 
> In the pic of all your guitars, what's the hardware on the Tele on the left? - especially the bridge.
> 
> Dou you have an opinion on the Warmoth.com stuff to enable a fella to assemble his own customized guitar? I don't have a woodshop or the machinery so building one from scratch is out of the question.


I'm not that far from you. (when I'm home) You can certainly come to my place and I would be happy to give you some direction and use of tools if you need. Just PM or email me.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a lot of people tell me about that commercial and how it makes them think of me when they see it before I ever saw the commercial. I've only seen it two times but then I don't have a lot of time for watching television. I'll tell you though, I grin from ear to ear like half wit when davetcan is doing a blistering lead during a gig on the guitar I made for him.:banana:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I had a lot of people tell me about that commercial and how it makes them think of me when they see it before I ever saw the commercial. I've only seen it two times but then I don't have a lot of time for watching television. I'll tell you though, I grin from ear to ear like half wit when davetcan is doing a blistering lead during a gig on the guitar I made for him.:banana:


I never knew if you were grinning or just laughing at me :smile: One thing for sure is it wouldn't be "blistering", tasteful occasionally I hope, but I'll never be fast. 

And I usually grin from ear to ear whenever I pick that guitar up and hit the first chord. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Greenman's Bass Build*

Hi
just curious where you ordered your bass build kit (if it is a kit)
most sites offer only a strat or tele style kit. as curently posted, I am waiting on a tele style kit.I think the kits are a good starting point, and for a novice a neck would be extremely difficult.
thanks
RIFF


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi
> just curious where you ordered your bass build kit (if it is a kit)
> most sites offer only a strat or tele style kit. as curently posted, I am waiting on a tele style kit.I think the kits are a good starting point, and for a novice a neck would be extremely difficult.
> thanks
> RIFF


Hey Riff

The neck comes from Warmoth
Body I made from poplar from home Depot and the flame maple top off ebay
Bridge from ETS in Germany
J-Retro preamp from the UK
Nordstrand pickups are available here in Can.
Hipshot Tuners from USA

The most important tool I used was my credit card.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

The most important tool I used was my credit card.:food-smiley-004:[/QUOTE]


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Greenmans Bass Build & AJ*

I here you with the Visa thing.

Thanks for the reply. I have been on enough sites lately to find "hardware" but I was curious about the neck. I think i have enough tools and experience to do a body.

AJ 
sorry about misdirecting your thread.
ps. I make a point of checking all the luthier/build posts and yours are inspirational and energectic to say the least.

thanks
RIFF


----------

